# 28 days rule for spouse visa from UK



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I would appreciate if someone could help me with the answer. I want to know whether the 28 days rule for the bank statements begins on the day when you make in person appointment for your spouse visa from UK or the it is the day of the appointment?

I hope my question makes sense. I am concern about my bank statements from my savings because I have an American bank account and I will not be able to get the original statements or get my statement stamped by the bank.

Thank you in advance..


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

The wording in Appendix FM-SE is "evidence relating to a 
period which ends with the date of application... must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application." I assumed that that meant the day of the appointment but I could be wrong.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

topo morto said:


> The wording in Appendix FM-SE is "evidence relating to a
> period which ends with the date of application... must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application." I assumed that that meant the day of the appointment but I could be wrong.


Thank you . I hope Joppa or Nyclon would help me in this. I will appreciate it.


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey there. here's a thread in which Joppa noted the 28 day rule, it seems to be the day the online application was submitted....http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk-spouse-visa-supporting-documents-date.html

Also, just as an FYI if you search the threads via the right hand corner with a few key words, a lot of times you will find someone has asked/and someone has answered your question. 

Hope that helps. Best of luck


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aphrodite_1 said:


> Hey there. here's a thread in which Joppa noted the 28 day rule, it seems to be the day the online application was submitted....http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk-spouse-visa-supporting-documents-date.html
> 
> Also, just as an FYI if you search the threads via the right hand corner with a few key words, a lot of times you will find someone has asked/and someone has answered your question.
> 
> Hope that helps. Best of luck


Thank you. I will be applying from UK to transfer my fiance visa to spouse visa and I want to make "in-person" appointment online. So my question is, does 28 rule is from the "-in-person" online appointment day or on the day when I go for my "in-person" appointment day and hand them my application and documents for my spouse visa?

I hope my question is clear enough..


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not sure about these specific circumstances. But here's a very helpful document from the gov.uk site which outlines specified application forms and procedures https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/357695/Spec_app_forms_V14.0.pdf


----------



## Mils (Mar 2, 2014)

I would assume it is your appointment, because that is the day you are making your application.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa, can you please help me on this..Thank you.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aphrodite_1 said:


> I'm not sure about these specific circumstances. But here's a very helpful document from the gov.uk site which outlines specified application forms and procedures https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/357695/Spec_app_forms_V14.0.pdf


Thank you, I will check this out..


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

The 28 day rule is in regards to whenever the application is paid for.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> The 28 day rule is in regards to whenever the application is paid for.


Thank you so much OrganizedChaos, you have removed my confusion.. Appreciate it.


----------

